# Chicken...Good or Bad?



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

My little chi was not eating any type of dog food, she would eat a little of the Eukanubba small breed, but then she wouldn'g eat that one either, so all that she would eat was dog treats, she loves Beggin' Strips and the beef and cheddar wraps, so after a three days of not anything but the treats I felt really, really bad (didn't even want eat myself), I boiled some chicken and shredded it really small and gave it to her.  It was love at first bite....but...is this really bad for her? I've given it to her for 2 days now and she doesn't leave not even a trace on her plate. So I'm happy that she's eating but I'm worried that it might be bad for her. She is 8 1/2 months old (she's my little abused angel). Please help me. She's been through total h____ since she was born and I don't want to make her sick. Thank you.


----------



## babydoll (May 18, 2006)

I dont think that its bad to give it to her in the short term but it probably would not be good if that was all she was eating for an extended period of time because it doesnt have all the nutrients that she needs. Maybe you could mix it in with some good quality dog food starting off with smaller amounts of the dog food and more of the chicken and then slowly start putting in less and less chicken and maybe she will eventually get used to it, or maybe she would prefer wet food to dry for the time being, maybe she doesnt like the kibbles???... I'm not sure if this is a good idea or if it would work but I thought id give a suggestion because thats what i'd try. There are people on here who will probably be able to help you more. Good luck.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

My sisters little pup did the same thing and she started him on the chicken too. Naturally he loved it so that's what she kept him on for a long time. Then she took him to the vet and the vet told her to start feeding him a good dog food because her puppy was suffering from malnutrition. The chicken alone didn't have all the nutrients the little fella needed. Soooo, while it's not bad in a sense, it doesn't provide all that a new puppy needs in the way of nutrition, for him to thrive.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Plain boiled chicken is not bad when given as an occassional treat or when your baby is sick. I wouldn't have that be the main diet though. Have you tried canned food? I would suggest a holistic brand, such as Merrick. Merrick has really good (helathy) canned food. My baby liked the Thanksgiving Dinner one, but they all do sound pretty yummy, and they smell pretty good too. That's the one canned food I can bear to smell. Also, I would look into holistic kibbles, such as Chicken Soup, Innova, Timberwolf Organics, Solid Gold, Canidae, etc. I have my chis on Chicken Soup and Timberwolf Organics. I particularlly like the Timberwolf Organics. It is more expensive than most dog foods, but I think it's worth it. What I used to do was boil some water and once it's hot, pour some over the kibbles. This will make the kibbles nice and soggy. Once the water has soaked in (about 15 minutes later) get some of the canned food and microwave some for about 10 seconds. Then, mix the canned food and the soggy kibbles, and voila, you have a meal that is irresistible to your baby. Good luck!


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

She doesn't like wet food, she used to only eat dry kibble foods but she just stopped eating and she would only eat her "bacon treats", so....what if I only give her chicken once a day and give her treats, would that balance her diet or would it be too much chicken? Can I give her vitamins and still give her chicken so she won't be malnutrioned but still eating?


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

You referenced that she'd been through heck, did I miss something in a post somewhere? Was she a rescue? Have you checked with your vet? What about the use of nutrical thru the transition? Can you use that for a dog 8 mo. old? I don't know. 

I've always heard dogs _will not_ starve themselves to death, they will eat their own food if you don't break over and give them other things (treats etc.). I don't know if that's true or not. I do know that Buford wanted to be picky when we brought him home and it was a couple days before he would do much more than pick at his food, but he eventually did. I'm not suggesting this as an answer. It's just what we did; waited him out. Of course we did watch him very closely and made sure he was drinking water.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

You could give your baby Nutrical. You can definitely give your baby chicken. It won't hurt her, but that definitely shouldn't be the basis of her diet. She definitely needs dog food in order to get all the appropriate nutrition. Also, maybe you're giving too many treats? I understand that you're giving the treats because your baby won't eat, but unless there's something physically ailing your baby, she will eat if she's hungry. You just have to be strong about it. For example, when my baby doesn't eat, I don't give her anything until she does eat. And she does eventually eat and she scarfs it down. This is just what I've experienced. I totally agree with what Lin is saying in the previous post. GOod luck!


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm not sure what Nutrical is.....is that something that I can find in the Petshops or is it something for babies, it sound familiar but i'm not sure. I was giving her more treats, more like her "food time" food because she would not eat any of the dogs foods I was giving her, but treats alone I know that they are not good, so I opted for giving her chicken. And Lin, my neighbor (an officer) told me that they had rescued several little puppies from a "Pit Bull Fight" home and they had the little pups as bait to angry the dogs and she was one of the them. She has a lot of healed wounds and several little past broken bones on her legs from where she was tied up while they dangled her so the pitts would fight over the "food" and she was as skinny as little strand of string when I got her. I love her to death, but I still can't pick her up, touch her or look at her for long periods of time because the "tears" actully stream down her little face. It'll take a lot of time and lots of TLC but I know she will get better, so that's why I want her to eat but I don't want her to get sick either. It's time that she has a good, happy & healthy life. I LOVE HER TO DEATH!!!!


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

oh my god i am so sorry! that is absolutely HORRIBLE! i wish the "owners" would get the death penalty for this!
i too think that she'll be able to eat her dry food if u wait her out.. chis seem to be very stubborn! i swear that mine are little people..!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh dear God, I am so sorry. There are no words to describe people who do things like this.

Nutrical is a supplement for dogs. I got some yesterday in anticipation of our new pup's coming home. We got ours at Pet Supplies Plus, I would think most pet stores would carry it although I don't know for sure.

Hang in there with dear little baby and be consistant so she always knows exactly what to expect! One thing this little dear doesn't need is surprises and inconsistencies. Beginning with a sound diet/feeding regimen would be a really good place to start. I do think waiting her out is the key. and if you haven't had her to the vet yourself, it might not be a bad idea to do that too.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

That is such a horrible story  I'm so glad she found a good owner to enjoy the rest of her life with.
I think the boiled chicken is an okay temporary thing. I definitely wouldn't give up on the dog food though. Maybe some veggies (carrots, brocolli, green beans, sweet potato to name a few) and fruit like apples without the core and seeds, cantaloupe, blueberries and cranberries, or watermelon would be a good treat with some nutrional value. 
Maybe some organic plain yogurt (aspartame free) or cottage cheese on top of her dog food would get her interestd. I've also heard that melting some cheese on top of the dog food will get them to eat it. I would suggest some better quality yummier food. If there's a petco near by, they have a good holisitc food called Natural Balance that is worth a shot. Maybe try getting different samples of different foods to try. Most dogs will eat wet food...it's just a matter of finding the one they like


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

Poor little soul, and bless you for caring for her. I really wish I could suggest something... maybe handfeeding her? Im saying this because treats come out of the hand and just arent sitting in a bowl. Needless to say- you and your baby are in our thoughts.


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't believe that some people are just that EVIL. I can't imagine hurting a tiny defenseless little animal!! It made me tear up sitting here reading it. I'm so glad she's found a good home! Good luck with the feeding, it will work out.


----------



## Clek1430 (Mar 7, 2006)

If you have already tried different foods and she won't eat any store bought food you should do a search on home cooking for your dog. There are tons of websites out there that will help you give her a well balanced diet of home cooked foods.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh my gosh!! People like that need to be obliterated from the face of this earth! Sometimes I just don't understand how people can be so cruel to helpless little animals. Well, I am so sorry that your baby had to go through such a rough beginning, but now that she's with you, she's off to fresh new start. I would take things very slow with her. Also, have you taken her to the vet to get her checked out? If you haven't, I think that would be a good idea. Also, as others have been saying, maybe you can entice her to eat by giving her healthier snacks, such as fruits and veggies, as was suggested above. Also, in my experience, I've come to learn that for dogs that have been abused, it's very important to do everything very slowly. In other words, no sudden movements. Other than that, just be patient with her and give her lots and lots of love and praise. I can't imagine what she's been through...I will pray for her...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

OMG I can't believe people are so cruel. The poor sweet little baby. I feel like crying...

My neighbor owns Carl's parents and he informed me yesterday "Did you know chicken is bad for dogs??? Not as bad as chocolate, but still really bad." 
I was like...riiight. That's why they make Chicken Dog Food...and recommend giving your pup chicken and rice when they're sick...


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I told my mom the story of your poor baby and she started crying. 
I would love to rescue a dog like that some day and give it the love it deserves.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I am just steaming over this! We have had a rash of pit bull killings here. So far a Sheltie, a maltese, a chihuahua and a boston terrier. The owner of the boston terrier shot and killed the pit that killed his dog. The owners of the pits involved in the other killings just got warnings. I'm pretty ticked off. Pits need to be banned.  

Bless you for loving this little one. Keep trying. I recommend the Merrick puppy plate (you can buy in small 2 serving sized cans like cat food size). The Chicken and dumplings (I think that's what its called) is also very good. I wouldn't make this a long term solution but maybe to get her eating normal food. Try feeding 2 times a day and pick the food up after say 45 minutes. She will not starve herself. Only use the treats as treats and only after she has eaten her food. Lots of love.


----------



## hestersu (Jun 18, 2006)

I wanted to add, you might go ahead and touch/pickup/cuddle even when it appears she is crying. She might be getting mixed messages if you lavish her with affection and then don't for a period of time. She may be getting confused and upset. These dogs seem to be especially sensitive to our moods and how we react to them. At least Sadie and Shiloh seem very sensitive. They hate to be scolded or ignored and will quietly sit in their bed. When I ignore them, they get upset and whimper.


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

Candycane said:


> I can't believe that some people are just that EVIL. I can't imagine hurting a tiny defenseless little animal!! It made me tear up sitting here reading it. I'm so glad she's found a good home! Good luck with the feeding, it will work out.


I can't believe that there are actual people like that out there, it's like something I would see in a horror movie, I've had her for 4 months and I still cry sometimes when I see her little eyes looking at me and wagging her little tail and I wish I could pick her up and just hold her, but she's too afraid yet (I'm even crying now that I'm writing this). As was mentioned above I'm will try some veggies and maybe some cool friut, I live in Florida and it's really hot down her now. Thank you so much.


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

kimmiek915 said:


> Oh my gosh!! People like that need to be obliterated from the face of this earth! Sometimes I just don't understand how people can be so cruel to helpless little animals. Well, I am so sorry that your baby had to go through such a rough beginning, but now that she's with you, she's off to fresh new start. I would take things very slow with her. Also, have you taken her to the vet to get her checked out? If you haven't, I think that would be a good idea. Also, as others have been saying, maybe you can entice her to eat by giving her healthier snacks, such as fruits and veggies, as was suggested above. Also, in my experience, I've come to learn that for dogs that have been abused, it's very important to do everything very slowly. In other words, no sudden movements. Other than that, just be patient with her and give her lots and lots of love and praise. I can't imagine what she's been through...I will pray for her...


I did take her to the vet, surprisingly she behave very well, it was her first time ever to the vet, and that's where I was able to see all the old injuries and little bones healed. Apart from that she was fine healthwise, it's just physicalogical stress, I have been giving her little drops of "Rescue Remedy" an all natural medicine stress relief because she is soooo scared of everything and everybody. But I really want to thank you for your prayers and thoughts.


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

hestersu said:


> I am just steaming over this! We have had a rash of pit bull killings here. So far a Sheltie, a maltese, a chihuahua and a boston terrier. The owner of the boston terrier shot and killed the pit that killed his dog. The owners of the pits involved in the other killings just got warnings. I'm pretty ticked off. Pits need to be banned.
> 
> Bless you for loving this little one. Keep trying. I recommend the Merrick puppy plate (you can buy in small 2 serving sized cans like cat food size). The Chicken and dumplings (I think that's what its called) is also very good. I wouldn't make this a long term solution but maybe to get her eating normal food. Try feeding 2 times a day and pick the food up after say 45 minutes. She will not starve herself. Only use the treats as treats and only after she has eaten her food. Lots of love.


I will try to find the Merrick food, or if in any case keep buying different types of food until I can come up with one that she likes. Reading all the posts of everyone has helped me alot and learned that I should not give her chicken all the time. I will try to change the food. Thank you for support.


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm sorry your dog had to go through so much. I'm sure she'll become better soon. Dogs have really strong survival instincts and I'm sure she knows she's in the best place in the world in your house! She knows it so much she has figured out that if she doesn't eat what you give her and wait, she'll get something much better. Dogs are very sensitive to their human's feelings. Like Lin said,there is no way she will let herself starve to death. Make tons of research and find the food you feel is best for your little one, and make sure you are really convinced you're doing the best for your friend (because you are). Then go buy this food and give it to your dog. Make sure she has fresh water at all times. Don't give her more than one, maximum 2 small treats per day (don't want them to take the place of the food), and give her none until she has fully accepted the food and is eating regularly. She might not eat for 1 or maybe 1 1/2 days, but that's okay (depending on how much she weighs, but it's okay for a dog 4 pounds and up for sure). If you want to help her start eating, sit down on the floor next to her bowl, call her and offer it to her from the palm of your hand. It might not work the 2-3 first times, but it might work the next day. Some dogs also appreciate when you throw one kibble at a time at their feet. It can be done. I've done it with 6 months old puppies and young adults and none of my dogs have ever let themselves die. It's just not in their survival code, so don't you worry. Just be firm and stick to what you know is best for your baby. Just 2-3 days and it will be over and you'll have won yourself the freedom not to worry anymore. Good luck if you try it.


----------



## STELLABELLA (May 27, 2006)

oh my god i cannot believe it ! , she sounds adorable , do you have any pics of her yet?


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

Sidech said:


> I'm sorry your dog had to go through so much. I'm sure she'll become better soon. Dogs have really strong survival instincts and I'm sure she knows she's in the best place in the world in your house! She knows it so much she has figured out that if she doesn't eat what you give her and wait, she'll get something much better. Dogs are very sensitive to their human's feelings. Like Lin said,there is no way she will let herself starve to death. Make tons of research and find the food you feel is best for your little one, and make sure you are really convinced you're doing the best for your friend (because you are). Then go buy this food and give it to your dog. Make sure she has fresh water at all times. Don't give her more than one, maximum 2 small treats per day (don't want them to take the place of the food), and give her none until she has fully accepted the food and is eating regularly. She might not eat for 1 or maybe 1 1/2 days, but that's okay (depending on how much she weighs, but it's okay for a dog 4 pounds and up for sure). If you want to help her start eating, sit down on the floor next to her bowl, call her and offer it to her from the palm of your hand. It might not work the 2-3 first times, but it might work the next day. Some dogs also appreciate when you throw one kibble at a time at their feet. It can be done. I've done it with 6 months old puppies and young adults and none of my dogs have ever let themselves die. It's just not in their survival code, so don't you worry. Just be firm and stick to what you know is best for your baby. Just 2-3 days and it will be over and you'll have won yourself the freedom not to worry anymore. Good luck if you try it.


Thank you for your advice, I will surley try that because I don't want to deprive her of important vitamins and nutrients. Thank you.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

It's been a few days since the original post. How are you and the baby doing?


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

chis rule said:


> It's been a few days since the original post. How are you and the baby doing?


We are doing a little better now, I started giving her chicken with her Eukanubba bits and she's been eating that (of course she picks the chicken out first, then eats the bits) but slowly I'll start giving her less and less chicken in there. But I have good news!!!!!! I was on the sofa with my husband and my mini pinsch and she stood right on the corner of the sofa wagging her little tail and I was able to pick her up and she fell asleep on top of me, and I petted her and kissed her, and cried in silence because I was so happy. She's beautiful inside and out and I'm very, very proud of her that she's feeling trust and love with us.
Thank you so much for asking about us. Hope all is well with you also.


----------



## kimmiek915 (Oct 4, 2005)

Awwww that's so great! I'm so glad that she is starting to trust you now. That's why love can cure all. Please keep up the good work. And best of luck with your baby. May she grow and blossom into a beautiful and healthy chi (not that she isn't already) hehe.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What an awesome report! Good news on both accounts. I can't imagine how victorious AND warm and fuzzy it must make you feel to have her desire your touch! Wonderful, wonderful!


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

first, oh my god!! i cant even believe what shes been through, thats insane!! its makes me angry and teary all at once....
... but leaving that aside.... im so glad she was rescued and given a good home, and im so happy for her improvments!! every little thing counts with rescues like that.....and im sure after time she'll show you just how thankfull she is- dogs are smart, they know when their life has been saved!!
good luck, luvs and hugs!!!!
-Tara


----------



## jenn_in_switzerland (Jun 26, 2006)

It's so good to hear that she is eating a little and that she climbed up on your lap. Your story really hit us, my daughter, who is only 10 wanted to start a petition against "those mean people". I've tears for you right now (of happiness) and will call my daughter tomm (she is in Greece with her father) to tell her your baby is doing a better... please keep us informed of your progress. Bless.


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

jenn_in_switzerland said:


> It's so good to hear that she is eating a little and that she climbed up on your lap. Your story really hit us, my daughter, who is only 10 wanted to start a petition against "those mean people". I've tears for you right now (of happiness) and will call my daughter tomm (she is in Greece with her father) to tell her your baby is doing a better... please keep us informed of your progress. Bless.


Thank you so much for your concern, and also thank you to all the people that have written me and have expressed support, care, loving thoughts, prayers and advice. In regards to those "mean people", the Dade County Metro Police did raid that house and rescued other little puppies, not all chihuahua's, and they are behind bars for cruelty to animals and illegal gambling. They hurt alot of little innocent animals and God I hope that they get the same treatment in jail as they gave those little "angels". It's hard for me to talk about what happened to those little dogs without tearing up as it is to look into my little "Chavela's" eyes without tearing up. When I held her, I truly felt like her mom, I was hugging her so close to me, she is so small and fragile, I was smelling her, taking her scent into my body, kissing her and petting her, I didn't even want to let her go, I feel like she was just born when she came to live with me. I know that she loves me but just does not know how to demonstrate it, because she never received love and could not love anyone or anything around her. I apologize for just rambling on but I have so many feelings that it feels like just a relief to be able to talk to people that understand and give me comfort.
Thank you very much!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 1, 2006)

ever since we switched chloe's food she's been a finicky eater. so we started giving her unseasoned boiled chicken mashed up with her dog food and she eats every bite. she get's a 1/4 cup of food and maybe 1/2 teaspoon of chicken. we just shred it and then mix it with our fingers with the food so it kinda coats the dog food. it seems like a pain but it only takes a couple minutes and she loves it! her coat has been gorgeous since we started doing this also!  don't just give her plain chicken though. mix it with her food, but don't just mix it b/c dogs are smart and she'll just pick out the chicken. that's why you have to kinda mash it onto the food so it coats the food.


----------



## Sam85 (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah probably not a good idea to feed her it all the time as i found out with mylo, he wouldnt eat any dog food i put down and my dad said cook him up some chicken liver n he loved it, but expected it everyday and would look at me all sad if i didnt give him it, but i had 2 stop cause it wasnt good for him everyday and it just made him fussy. Now all i do it put dog food down and if he doesnt eat he then he doesnt eat it, he will eat it if he is that hungry!! Remember a dog will never starve itself.....


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg your poor little sweetheart. I'm getting teary-eyed reading all your posts.
And that's soo sweet that she fell asleep in your lap :love5:
I want to rescue one! 

Do you have pictures of the little angel? I'm so glad that she got the wonderful home that she deserves.


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

Katie 18 said:


> Omg your poor little sweetheart. I'm getting teary-eyed reading all your posts.
> And that's soo sweet that she fell asleep in your lap :love5:
> I want to rescue one!
> 
> Do you have pictures of the little angel? I'm so glad that she got the wonderful home that she deserves.


I don't have pictures yet, I've tried to take some but she freaks when she sees me pointing something at her. I'll keep trying and as soon as I get a good enough picture I will share that with everyone.
Thank you for all your care.


----------



## ChiBree (Jul 6, 2006)

My Yorkie just went thru a bought with diareha and I was advised from the Vet to give biled Chicken Breast or cooked hamburger (drained real well) with rice. So no, its not bad for her. They also advised mixing in rice as well. My Yorkie is back to herself and eating again


----------



## chavelasmom (Jun 28, 2006)

ChiBree said:


> My Yorkie just went thru a bought with diareha and I was advised from the Vet to give biled Chicken Breast or cooked hamburger (drained real well) with rice. So no, its not bad for her. They also advised mixing in rice as well. My Yorkie is back to herself and eating again


Thank you so much for the information!!!! My little girl will love that and love you for letting me know. thank you so much!!:thumbleft:


----------

